
What the Hex? Guess the color. - SlyShy
http://yizzle.com/whatthehex/
======
petercooper
A timer would be interesting on this to make it into a real "game." Almost
anyone with knowledge of color and hex color notation can work these out
eventually.. the skill, I'm thinking, is in doing it _quickly_ \- a bit like
reading sheet music.

That said, the 48 edition is crazy. If you can get a few in a row on that,
hats off to you.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I hate timed games. Won't buy them. This is a game as it is. Of course it
could have modes to please everybody.

~~~
petercooper
I don't like timed games much either _but_ in the lower levels and with no
time (or time-like) restrictions this seems like a puzzle rather than a "game"
to me.

That is, where a puzzle is something that can be "solved" without a time
dependency. If I asked you to do 834 + 277 with no time limit, that's a
puzzle. If you had to get as close as possible in 5 seconds, that's a game.
Thanks for making me think about this though, I could well be wrong, but
that's the difference as I see it.

------
niekmaas
I couldn't resist to try but by using Firebug it is easy to solve all of them
in one go. Just inspect the <li> items and Firebug will tell the color... Bit
lame, but this is hackernews.

~~~
chrisdone
You're only cheating yourself!

------
RevRal
With no knowledge of how hex colors work, I'm going to see how long it takes
to figure it out by playing this.

~~~
NathanKP
Here are some tips: the first two numbers/letters stand for red, the second
two stand for green, and the last two stand for blue. In hex, A is 10, B is
11, and so on, up to F is 15. One non-intuitive thing to keep in mind is that
with light yellow is made by mixing red and green.

Edit: Fixed my mistake, at first I said F was 16.

~~~
RevRal
Thanks.

I basically have this figured out, didn't see your comment until after.

The first hint was when Fs popped up in the first digit, which would make the
color pretty red, so I thought F might mean "red". Red _is_ the last color on
the color spectrum and it was the highest letter that ever appeared.

So my first hypotheses was that every successive digit modified the previous
digit, adding an amount of a certain color. But that didn't make sense because
I knew FFFFFF was white. If my hypotheses were true, then it would be red.

I realized right there that I'm adding at least three different colors
together. How did I realize this? You add colors to make white. From there I
was looking at splitting the hex color into different pieces, and if each
piece is at its highest intensity then you will have white (FFFFFF). F being
the "highest" influencer of a color. I knew the first to be red.

I clicked a bunch, taking note of where the Fs popped up and the color. I was
thrown off by second "digit" Fs. After figuring out which digits didn't
influence the color much, I basically had it.

It wasn't hard to figure out. I'd like to know how long it takes someone who
doesn't know that hex is sixteen.

Note: This really only took me about ten minutes.

~~~
derefr
See, this is exactly the sort of thing kids should be doing in their very
first Science class. Not blindly being filled with derived facts with no
explanation as to _how_ they were derived, but rather giving them (simple)
problems without any sort of solution method, and having them find possible
methods on their own. (And the problems don't have to be from the natural
world—they can simply be patterns, like this one is.)

After a few hundred, the test would be to look at all the ways they solved all
the problems, and come up with a generalized method for problem-solving. Once
they derive the scientific method, they pass—and get to learn all the things
previous scientists found out using the method. I imagine it would forever
change their attitude about those facts—they'd either be eager to build on
them with their own experiments, or to know how they were derived and
replicate/refute them :)

~~~
anthonyb
Sounds good, except that relearning everything in Science, from first
principles, might take a little while. Some grounding in experimental methods
is good, learning how to learn from other people's experiments is much better,
and faster.

------
TrevorBurnham
Brilliant game. Just perfect for the iPad, with its touch interface and
excellent color accuracy.

------
ephramzerb
There's an Android port too.

<http://www.craig-russell.co.uk/android-game-what-the-hex/>

------
arnorhs
I love this thing. I enjoy guessing colors in my CSS anyways, so this is a
natural <strike>addition</strike> addiction.

Suggestions:

\- Add a timer

\- Add total scoring

\- Allow "new game" to happen without a new request

\- Make the wrongfully selected color still be there but x-it out or something
so you can keep it as reference

\- Hex numbers in uppercase and preferably in a mono spaced font

Please :)

~~~
moolave
Then share with friends and create a multi-player platform. =)

------
alanmeyer
Error 500 - Internal server error

An internal server error has occured! Please try again later.

~~~
pyre
I'm only getting that on levels 10 and 48. 9 and below seem to work.

------
faramarz
Nice! Any plans under all this coolness?

FYI flickr started out like this, except with random untagged images.
Catherina is doing it again with Hunch.

I'm curious is this is bait for something bigger :P

~~~
dasil003
I thought flickr started with game neverending?

~~~
faramarz
Neverending was a competely different thing, which they scrapped to start
flickr. Maybe it had some influence?

but as far as I remember, flickr was just a page with a single image loading
at a time and users would type in a field to correctly tag it. Like how
captcha works today.

Bradley Horowitz explained it well in a conference.

~~~
dasil003
I thought it was based on photo sharing within the game itself...

------
csmeder
Some are easy, just look for the green or red block, but on level 48, this
#70eb7e color is hard. Any with simular values for the RGB, it gets much more
difficult.

------
joubert
It would be nice if it the game also did HSB, which I think is a more natural
way to work with color.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Really? What's the natural meaning of the hue number?

~~~
joubert
Hue is the angular dimension in the cylindrical color geometry. It starts with
the primary color red at 0deg, moving through the primary color green at
120deg, and through the blue primary at 240deg before finally wrapping back to
red at 360deg. The cylindrical color geometry is easy to visualize in one's
mind. For more see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSV_color_space>

~~~
hugh3
But surely both the location of the "zero" hue and the directionality of where
it goes from there are both arbitrary? I didn't know red was 00 until you
mentioned it.

~~~
dRother
It makes sense in terms of physics. Start at 0, red, the beginning of the
visible spectrum, and the number increases along with the wavelength, all the
way through violet, the other end of the visible spectrum.

~~~
Robin_Message
Sadly, after hue goes through violet, it then disappears into magenta, which
isn't in fact a colour on the spectrum at all, before arriving back at red
when it reaches 1.

------
j15e
I just love it

------
ynd
gay

~~~
jgg
I have never known a webpage to have a sexual preference.

~~~
ynd
For the record, I didn't write this. One of my friends must have played a
trick on me.

~~~
jgg
Heh, I thought it seemed off. For what it's worth, I didn't downvote you (the
comment didn't bother me either way). I just couldn't help being a smartass.

